# support group in cornwall?



## lucie95 (Jul 23, 2012)

anyone know of a support group in cornwall? prefer it to be near truro, or anyone want to try and form one? aha


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't live near Cornwall, but know that it's probably really difficult to find help. So i just want to wish you all the best in doing so.


----------

